# Groot



## Brandon89 (Jun 24, 2018)

This is baby Groot, he now whines to go outside to do his business, already potty trained at 7 and 1/2 weeks old !


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

He looks so sweeet! He is giving me puppy fever and I am committed to no new pups for another year or so.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Admirable intelligence combined with overwhelming cuteness!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

He's adorable !.....:smile2:


----------



## Brandon89 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank you all , yea safe to say lovin him already haha


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

So adorable!

Just wait. He will take up the entire back seat there in no time! And you'll give up putting a towel under him.


----------

